
Nature Prefers Hexagons - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/35/boundaries/why-nature-prefers-hexagons
======
koder2016
Vanadium tends to "like" them as well:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f1/Vanadium...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f1/Vanadium_crystal_bar_and_1cm3_cube.jpg)

------
imglorp
I'm surprised they didn't mention Jupiter's hexagonal storm and how it arises
from fluid dynamics. Is the same force at work there as soap bubbles,
honeycombs, etc?

[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/media/cassini-2007...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/media/cassini-20070327.html)

~~~
jefurii
Saturn.

------
prions
Unearthing the memories of my (long) years worth of organic chemistry classes,
Hexagonal aromatic molecules are some of the most stable due to resonance. The
shape of the molecule allows electrons to essentially ferry themselves between
atoms of the structure to form double bonds, adding unique stability and
reactive properties.

------
proee
Hexagons are seen in rock structures such as basalt.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=basalt+cliffs&source=lnms&tb...](https://www.google.com/search?q=basalt+cliffs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjw0Z671_3LAhXivYMKHeVUAikQ_AUIBygB&biw=1362&bih=683#imgrc=_)

~~~
coldtea
Not really evident from 95% of the pictures there though, they look like tall
square bars in most.

Had to scroll a bit down to find this one, that shows it nicely:
[https://duckystravels.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/giants-
cau...](https://duckystravels.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/giants-causeway-
northern-ireland.jpg)

~~~
jkaunisv1
That place is a boardgame nerd's dream. Final Fantasy Tactics LARPing?

------
drallison
Wikipedia's Hexagon entry
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexagon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexagon))
explores the mathematical side.

~~~
hinkley
I see what you did there.

------
hinkley
What if Douglas Adams was half right and it's been the bees in charge this
whole time. What if Colony collapse disorder is just them getting on their
spaceships and going home?

We are so getting bypassed...

~~~
gelatocar
Wasn't it mice? edit: wait, nvm - I get your meaning now.

